# Raleigh Grand Vitesse rear spacing



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone have an idea if it's 130 or 135mm?

I can't find this information anywhere! And emailing their customer support does nothing.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

Just measured mine. Its 130


----------

